# Uinta Conditions?



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Looking to head up and float toob' some of the road side lakes around Trial. Anyone been up lately? 

^^ike


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yup. was snowmobiling up there on monday the 4th... what a wild ride, lots of hill climbing. mirror lake still frozen over. lost and lily were mostly open but still had chunks o' ice. be sure to take the insulated waders dude... twill be colder than a well diggers butt in that water. didnt go by trial but it should be wide open.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Trial was only open on the edges and a few small pockets in the middle as of July 4.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Trial is wide open, if you wanna hike a bit Washington should be pretty open by now. I fished it a week ago and did well in the little open water I found.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Went up to Trial yesterday. I was up there last October and that lake was almost empty. Now it's as full as I've ever seen. Did pretty good on Buggers with a small, dark nymph dropper. Snow drifts made for cramped parking on a busy Saturday. The water was cold! 39-42 degrees!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Went up to Trial as well on Saturday. Wished I had my float tube and fly rod. Headed towards the stream that dumps into it and a couple of guys were over there and just smoken the fish on their fly rods. I caught one 11 incher with a 1/4 oz black spinner. That stream was flowing pretty fast. If you are shore fishing, better be ready to get muddy and play in the snow.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I imagine most trails will be accessible (minus the ones going over high passes) by this weekend. Will be lots of mud in the higher areas, but it's opening up pretty fast now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful, it is run-off time. The High Uinta stream crossings, normally less than a foot deep this time of year, can be raging torrents. 

Don't hike the high-country alone, take your time, and find the safest place to cross.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I was on the North Slope last Sunday and the rivers are overflowing. They resemble the lower weeb when it was a torrent. Meeks cabin Res is chuck full and the Smiths is still pouring in. The bridges on the Wyoming side have water flowing around them. Probably not the time for a tubing event around the inlets or the dams. Skeet


----------

